# Just arrived, Poljot Aviator I



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just arrived from Julian at Poljot.de

40mm Poljot "Aviator I Chronograph" (Cal: Poljot 3133)

Also came with a second strap, which is also black but with red stitching. Oh and of course the customary free packet of biscuits.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

great looking watch :thumbsup:


----------

